# Touchpad double clicking when I click once



## Helix_187 (Dec 27, 2011)

First and foremost:I have a new dell inspirion with 7. Onto my problem. Sometimes when I click once my touchpad will register 2 clicks quickly. It doesn't happen all the time, but when it does the only thing that stops it is turning off my computer and then turning it back on. Can anyone help me with my problem, I fear it may become worse in the future.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,

have you tried changing the click speed?


----------



## Helix_187 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I have.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

does it do it with an external mouse? are you double tapping the touch pad or the keys? try turning tapping on the touchpad off.


----------



## Helix_187 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its the touchpad.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try turning the sensitivity down on the touch pad.


----------

